# Nut Cases, Lunatics, Crazies, Flame Wars



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Would you want this forum to change in any way? I for one would not. I understand it creates a tougher time for the mods trying to maintain some degree of control but some of these things are entertaining mixed with a lot of great dog training stuff.\\/


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the characters on here. It is a unique group, of course dog people are already strange to begin with. You only have to put them in a group. Perhaps, somebody should make a documentary on working and sport dog people. 

I know David Feliciano is an unemployed actor or a thespian from some local city theater group. Every group needs a jester and he plays it well. 

I get a good laugh out of this website and learn different ways of approaching dog training.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't think I would change a thing! Dogs , dog training , breeding etc. mixed with drama, comedy, suspense, conspiracy theories, victories and defeats and a cast of great characters.The "stars" of the the WDF should get a reality show going. It has all the elements of being a hit !!! I barely watch Tv anymore---its all here!!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree, Ive noticed for years that most dog people are crazy and potentially get into dogs because they can interact with other people. And this is America, where the risk is having to read something rude as opposed to the risk of not being able to speak because other people are sensitive


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Im sure there are other forums where a con man could come on selling his dogs, or the phoniest trainer ever could advertise for their seminar, and no one would be able to call them out because it would be mean. Its nice to know that here the hammer will drop on people without a moment's hesitation.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

All the time we spend on negative bullshit on the internet is time away from positive work with our dogs and our clubs and organizations. 

Even if we aren't all blessed with close human ties, we all have dogs in our lives that depend on us and who reward our stewardship with love, loyalty and hard work. 

As for the work .... this modern world isn't kind to traditional working dog communitities, so those of us who are lucky enough to know their value need to be busting our butts to improve the situation for our community whenever we have the time and the resources.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Would you want this forum to change in any way? I for one would not. I understand it creates a tougher time for the mods trying to maintain some degree of control but some of these things are entertaining mixed with a lot of great dog training stuff.\\/



ok honostly speaking i feel bad for the staff on forum but not bad enough to say change the ways here

so HELL NO! Ive been here for a very short time but i have to say that no matter how bad my day may have been, i get on forum and DAMN...someone has sprung a leak and is doing the brainless thing by trying to raise hell or acting stupid or just flauting his.her ignorance...is there any better stressreliever then that ?

i say dont get mad JOIN IN! just keep it on an adult level (if possible) and dont let things run away with you...

so far this is the best forum ive been part of yet and even better...theres actual knowledge to be gained!
people are willing to help you understand their side of sports or training ways and for that alone this forum is one of the best out there.

and theres ofcourse the opportunity for me to brush up on my sarcasm...well damn...its a win win situation


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I DON"T LIKE IT :twisted:.....seriously!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Would you want this forum to change in any way? I for one would not. I understand it creates a tougher time for the mods trying to maintain some degree of control but some of these things are entertaining mixed with a lot of great dog training stuff.\\/


It _would_ be nice if people could at least stay reined in enough to keep topics from turning into all out name calling and getting legit topics banned. It can be very amusing but when an actual conversation or discussion gets torpedoed and then it all goes up in flames.


Still, people do find some creative ways to tell each other off on this board. Some subtly, others more bluntly. There is a certain art to that.

-Cheers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> It _would_ be nice if people could at least stay reined in enough to keep topics from turning into all out name calling ... -Cheers


Wouldn't it? :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Would you want this forum to change in any way? I for one would not. I understand it creates a tougher time for the mods trying to maintain some degree of control but some of these things are entertaining mixed with a lot of great dog training stuff.\\/


I love the colour and biodiversity on here, lots of useful information, advice and tips, and of course the banter and humour.....wouldn't change it one bit \\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't change a thing. Granted, it's survival of the thickest skin around here, lol. I think one of my first posts Jeff O called my dog a shitter. Over a year later, I'm still here, and I actually like Jeff O.
I also rather enjoy the drama. I haven't had cable TV in years, and this is so much better.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

It's only internet, so I don't care too much.
I don't know the people (except for a few) because they all seem to be Christophers or Jody or Joby or David and I really can't keep them apart ooops...

If there is a nice topic, then I read and respond, if there is BS talk then I have a good laugh and don't bother to respond


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> It's only internet, so I don't care too much.
> I don't know the people (except for a few) because they all seem to be Christophers or Jody or Joby or David and I really can't keep them apart ooops...
> 
> If there is a nice topic, then I read and respond, if there is BS talk then I have a good laugh and don't bother to respond


Im Jody B


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Im Jody B


I know there is a Joby and a Jody and I never know who is who...:smile:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> I love the colour and biodiversity on here, lots of useful information, advice and tips, and of course the banter and humour.....wouldn't change it one bit \\/


 LOL, Stay on topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kilts are sissy wear........so are aprons instead of scatch pants!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> LOL, Stay on topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kilts are sissy wear........so are aprons instead of scatch pants!


 


Time you sobered up Howard, sober up..... :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> I know there is a Joby and a Jody and I never know who is who...:smile:


 
Joby is the one with the bruises and puncture holes :-D.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> I DON"T LIKE IT :twisted:.....seriously!


To bad !  coze i do and i always get my way !!!! (or atleast try to lol)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby is the one with the bruises and puncture holes :-D.


 
yeah, I am the good looking one! 8)


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Heh. I tell them apart by the picture. (Icon? Avatar? whatever) :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

It's like Jerry Springer with working dogs here. But its cool. I've added to the chaos here myself from time to time, but I have learnt that I am nothing but a amature at forum trolling compared to others. :lol: There is much room for improvment.......
Seriously this forum is pretty fun. Sometimes your slapping someone, sometimes your the one getting slapped and all the other times you can sit and watch as other people are slapping each other. ( I used slapping instead of punching so the **** could also join in)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As a mod I can say things could be easier if thing went a bit smoother but at the same time personalities make any forum. Not always better...but easier. :lol:
It's only a drag when it goes on, and on, and on.....and on,.............and on..............and on, when nothing but insults and ignorance are being "shared". 
"THE WORDS OF A FOOL OFFEND ONLY ANOTHER FOOL!" :wink:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> As a mod I can say things could be easier if thing went a bit smoother but at the same time personalities make any forum. Not always better...but easier. :lol:
> It's only a drag when it goes on, and on, and on.....and on,.............and on..............and on, when nothing but insults and ignorance are being "shared".
> "THE WORDS OF A FOOL OFFEND ONLY ANOTHER FOOL!" :wink:


I am not offended brutha Bob!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> I am not offended brutha Bob!


Thank you.....I think! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> As a mod I can say things could be easier if thing went a bit smoother but at the same time personalities make any forum. Not always better...but easier. :lol:
> It's only a drag when it goes on, and on, and on.....and on,.............and on..............and on, when nothing but insults and ignorance are being "shared".
> "THE WORDS OF A FOOL OFFEND ONLY ANOTHER FOOL!" :wink:


So if we can figure out how to cut somebody's throat quick it's open season?:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So if we can figure out how to cut somebody's throat quick it's open season?:lol:



Good try Lee! :grin:
The "quick" is the whole thing in a nutshell. It takes some folks ages/pages to die......and that's sooo very hard to watch/read about. :lol::lol: :wink:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Good try Lee! :grin:
> The "quick" is the whole thing in a nutshell. It takes some folks ages/pages to die......and that's sooo very hard to watch/read about. :lol::lol: :wink:


 
You're really very quick sometimes Bob, don't know if you've been complimented on that before .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Good try Lee! :grin:
> The "quick" is the whole thing in a nutshell. It takes some folks ages/pages to die......and that's sooo very hard to watch/read about. :lol::lol: :wink:


I forgot about that. There is some here you just can't KILL!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You're really very quick sometimes Bob, don't know if you've been complimented on that before .


Kiss ass!:razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Kiss ass!:razz:


He's not as old as I first thought ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You can tell I'm starting to feel better, Maggie. The better I feel the more of a asshole I turn into!:grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can tell I'm starting to feel better, Maggie. The better I feel the more of a asshole I turn into!:grin:


 
Keep it rolling Lee, I can feel a riot coming on....:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Keep it rolling Lee, I can feel a riot coming on....:-D


The pina coladas I am sucking on don't hurt either. First drinks in weeks! #-o:grin:


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can tell I'm starting to feel better, Maggie. The better I feel the more of a asshole I turn into!:grin:


Great to hear your feeling better! It's good your up to being an asshole. lol \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The pina coladas I am sucking on don't hurt either. First drinks in weeks! #-o:grin:


That's a very good sign, but something a wee bit more medicinal may go further Lee, refer to your old drinkin smokin thread #-o. You have given up smokin haven't you ?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That's a very good sign, but something a wee bit more medicinal may go further Lee, refer to your old drinkin smokin thread #-o. You have given up smokin haven't you ?


Um, not totally. About 5 a day until the booze started flowing! I will get back on the no smoking wagon tomorrow. Booze and butts just kind of go together!](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All the non posters pop up on these threads. Who is it that is crying non stop to the mods then ? Maybe they should put a list out of crybabys out.

There is no reason for them not to post who it is that is crying so often. It is either that, or they are lying about all the crybaby pm's they are getting.

Pretty much everyone that has posted here is who is doing the posting. Even drunky the clown showed up, and babbled.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> All the non posters pop up on these threads. Who is it that is crying non stop to the mods then ? Maybe they should put a list out of crybabys out.
> 
> There is no reason for them not to post who it is that is crying so often. It is either that, or they are lying about all the crybaby pm's they are getting.
> 
> Pretty much everyone that has posted here is who is doing the posting. Even drunky the clown showed up, and babbled.


Drunky the clown? Was that intended for me?:-D


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Drunky the clown? Was that intended for me?:-D





Drunky The Clown III said:


> LOL, Stay on topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kilts are sissy wear........so are aprons instead of scatch pants!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

There's some goofy, strange and funny mofos here I say lift the ban on Lee and Emilio and we can have a scrum.:twisted:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This place is like most places I go to, as always I am the only normal one surrounded by retarts


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't change a thing about this place. The thing that makes it different from the other forums I have been on is that there are so many breeds and sports represented here. There is so much to learn.

The drama is just funny. And lord knows everyone could use a good laugh from time to time.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> This place is like most places I go to, as always I am the only normal one surrounded by retarts


LOL Who are these "tarts" you speak of?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I spend more time on this forum than any other one I visit. I enjoy reading, although I don't always understand, a lot of the posts on sport. I sometimes chuckle at what I see as being "unaware" but hey, I'm an ego-maniac. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL Who are these "tarts" you speak of?


 
If you got to ask .... :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> If you got to ask .... :razz:


I have never been called a tart before, I don't think I like it!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I have never been called a tart before, I don't think I like it!


Just keep your helmet on and you should be OK


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlYCVpPo1WQ&feature=related


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlYCVpPo1WQ&feature=related


WTF LMAO Is that a "retart"?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6nZWpBpFuI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo-2QeeZGxw

Are these "retarts" They need the Mike Suttles one chicken back diet!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6nZWpBpFuI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo-2QeeZGxw
> 
> Are these "retarts" They need the Mike Suttles one chicken back diet!


Once again… if you got to ask….:-\"


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

This is how it's done, fellas. ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> This is how it's done, fellas. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


Oh my that was nice work James. That kids a freak and a possible tart


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Did he try sticking the remote up his ars?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> This is how it's done, fellas. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


Too bad it's fake, still hilarious though, just like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02MV3DD5pFc

You don't have to understand it to wonder just WTF is going on here.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8ibV8dVuto&feature=related


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh my that was nice work James. That kids a freak and a possible tart


Check out the rest of the channel's videos and I guarantee you'll retract the "possible" comment. lol


The Christmas clip is my personal favorite. Also makes me wish someone would let their dog bite him...just a little! :twisted:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Too bad it's fake.


Snopes? They admitted it?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe I'm just old and cynical but I question most of the video e-mail I see.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Snopes? They admitted it?


Tosh.0

http://www.comedycentral.com/tosh.0/2010/07/15/web-investigation-wow-freakout-kid/

and...admitted:

http://tv.gawker.com/5588265/kid-admits-fake-world-of-warcraft-freakout-video-was-fake

Sorry to burst your bubble, but it was still funny as hell.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Check out the rest of the channel's videos and I guarantee you'll retract the "possible" comment. lol
> 
> 
> The Christmas clip is my personal favorite. Also makes me wish someone would let their dog bite him...just a little! :twisted:


Oh and the Christmas Clip was awesome, I laughed about that, the truck one was bad too.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Just watched the Tosh.0 clip. Pretty sure that's in jest, but I suppose the threat of anal probing will make a person admit to most anything. 

Regardless: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvTNyKIGXiI


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LMAO! I'm serious, you provided me with at least 2 hours of entertainment with the freakout vids, #10 is great, it makes me think that's how Jeff O. talks.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This is pretty much how I imagine the mods punishing people on this forum.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdasSpvmLx8


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

More like this defines the forum:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> More like this defines the forum:
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


That song should be the WDF international anthem.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> More like this defines the forum:
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


I did it for the lulz!


----------

